# HELP!! Canon AE-1P winder lever stuck!



## LowriderS10 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So I bought yet another AE-1 today (my third), knowing the body might be toast. It has a minty 50 1.8 worth as much as I paid for the camera, so even if it's for parts, I'm okay with it.

However...I'd like to fix it if I can...here's what it's doing:

The winder lever is stuck (as if it's already been wound up) BUT when I press the shutter button, it's not releasing.

Things I know:
The battery is good (put one in from my other AE-1s just to make sure)
The battery compartment is clean, no corrosion, and the camera is getting juice (it beeps and blinks when it has to)
The mirror is in the DOWN position.

What could be wrong, how can I check it and how can I fix it?

Thanks,
Tamas


----------



## compur (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you turn the camera on? (move switch off the "L" position)


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 17, 2010)

haha yes...the first thing I checked


----------



## guitstik (Jun 17, 2010)

Not a problem if you can fix the electronics. If that is not the case, I had the same problem with my Minolta X-700. That was a matter of replacing the "pots" inside the camera. Give Garry's Camera Repair a holler and see if he can't help. He fixed my 700 and it was less than $50.00.


----------

